# Hopefull new cancer drug



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*I certianly hope this is an answer. I lost my golfden girl, KayCee to gastrointestional stromal tumor on May 252008 at age 8 yrs. 9 months, and my Irish Setter at 112 1/2 to bone cancer in '97. This May my 7 1/2 year old golden mix had to have two surgeries on her left rear leg for mast cell tumor, grade 2. To many dogs are being lost to cancer, expecially goldesn.*


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wouldn't that be Great for all animal lovers!


----------

